# Kentucky Derby 2019



## applecruncher (May 3, 2019)

Tomorrow Sat May 4
6:50 pm NBC
But I tune in @ 5:30


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2019)

Oh,  the hats! .... and then there is a horse race too.


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2019)

1​War of Will18-1Bet Now2​Tax39-1Bet Now3​By My Standards14-1Bet Now4​Gray Magician29-1Bet Now5​Improbable5-1Bet Now6​Vekoma22-1Bet Now7​Maximum Security5-1Bet Now8​Tacitus5-1Bet Now9​Plus Que Parfait50-1Bet Now10​Cutting Humor  


Cutting Humor22-1Bet Now 11​HaikalSCRBet Now12​Omaha BeachSCRBet Now13​Code of Honor13-1Bet Now14​Win Win Win14-1Bet Now15​Master Fencer (JPN)50-1Bet Now16​Game Winner6-1Bet Now17​Roadster9-1Bet Now18​Long Range Toddy44-1Bet Now19​Spinoff54-1Bet Now20​Country House72-1Bet Now21​Bodexpress 


Cutting Humor22-1Bet Now 11​HaikalSCRBet Now12​Omaha BeachSCRBet Now13​Code of Honor13-1Bet Now14​Win Win Win14-1Bet Now15​Master Fencer (JPN)50-1Bet Now16​Game Winner6-1Bet Now17​Roadster9-1Bet Now18​Long Range Toddy44-1Bet Now19​Spinoff54-1Bet Now20​Country House72-1Bet Now21​Bodexpress 


----------



## applecruncher (May 4, 2019)

My pick for winner: *Improbable*

Second choice: *Maximum Security*

20 minutes


----------



## applecruncher (May 4, 2019)

*MAXIMUM SECURITY *wins!  What a horse. :flowers:


----------



## treeguy64 (May 4, 2019)

Nope, disqualified. A scabby win, for a longshot. I'm not happy. I feel very bad for the winner turned disqualifier. My congrats to the winner, but he won't be winning on that horse, again, most likely.


----------



## applecruncher (May 4, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Nope, disqualified. A scabby win, for a longshot. I'm not happy. I feel very bad for the winner turned disqualifier. My congrats to the winner, but he won't be winning on that horse, again, most likely.



Yes, I just saw that!!!   :wtf:

So *Country House *is the winner.  :shrug:


----------



## Geezerette (May 4, 2019)

Odds on Country House were 65/1. Would have been nice to have had a few $ on it.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> *MAXIMUM SECURITY *wins!  What a horse. :flowers:



Not so fast.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 5, 2019)

How many Country House ticket holders trashed their tickets as soon as the race ended. Experienced fans never trash their tickets until the race is official but then not all in attendance are experienced.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 5, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Oh,  the hats! .... and then there is a horse race too.


What's that funnel in the beer of the lady in pink? (No weddings on any of them)


----------



## Camper6 (May 5, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Odds on Country House were 65/1. Would have been nice to have had a few $ on it.



The payouts were huge.


----------



## Camper6 (May 5, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Nope, disqualified. A scabby win, for a longshot. I'm not happy. I feel very bad for the winner turned disqualifier. My congrats to the winner, but he won't be winning on that horse, again, most likely.



Hey.  Maybe someone made a mistake on the odds.  After all the horse was right up there.


----------



## Trade (May 10, 2019)

I never was a fan of horses or horse racing. When I was a little kid my old man and my mom would go to the auction pretty regularly. And they would take me along. One night this horse came up for auction and my old man started bidding on it. Before you know it he had bought the thing for 42 bucks. Much to the chagrin of my mother. After all we lived in a residential neighborhood on a lot of about a quarter of an acre. But that was my old man. So out we went to the parking lot of the auction and my old man and the guy he bought the horse from set me up on it. I was about 3 years old at the time. The next thing I know I landed on my butt in the parking lot and the damn horse took off. I remember it hurt like hell and my mother was screaming at my old man and that was the last I ever saw off the horse. I think my old man got his money back. Anyway, that early experience might be why I have never cared much for horses. It's not like I have a mortal fear of them. I had a few of those 10 cent a ride pony rides when I was a kid. But I just don't understand why anyone would want to own a 1,000 lbs. animal that shits six times a day. 

That being said, I do like this song:


----------

